# Help with LGB inventory value!



## Ozzie (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello All,

I am attaching a file which lists the LGB inventory that I am helping my father sell. All the items have original boxes and have never been used. Looked at, handled yes - operated - no. If someone could help me with an approximate value of each item or the package, I would be most appreciative. I have looked up a few items on ebay, but figure members here would be most realistic and helpful.

Thank you very much,

Ozzie


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Your best bet would be to post them on eBay and let the market decide. Do not post them in lots but as individual pieces to garner the most money. Yes it's more work, but ou might be quite surprised at how much they'll go for that way.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Your values depend on condition and if there are boxes with each item. I may have some interest in some items for our children's G scale model railroad program. You can contact me via e mail at [email protected] or call 406-431-6121 after 2 pm. daily (MST)(Helena, Montana) I also may be able to give you a better idea of values on some of this. Thanks! 
Kenneth Mathews c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track Model Railroad and Safety Program


----------

